# Mein Gartenteich oder doch Gebirgssee?



## Denniso (28. März 2012)

Hallo,

Nachdem ich ja jetzt schon länger hier im Forum aktiv bin, möchte ich endlich meinen Teich mal vorstellen.

Baujahr ist 2010, Größte Teichtiefe sind 1,60m. Besatz sind momentan 3 Schleierschwänze, die aber diesen Sommer umsiedeln. und ein paar Koi! Geplant ist eine Teichvergrößerung, jedoch momentan nicht machbar... 

Als Filter arbeitet mein 3 Kammer Säurefassfilter. Als Vorabscheidung setze ich den CS II ein, und dann direkt den Bioteil mit 200l __ Hel-X. Eine UVC (TMC Pro Clear 30) sorgt in den Stoßzeiten für klaren Blick.

Als Optisches Highlight, habe ich einen Bachlauf gebaut. 

Mein Teich ist angelegt wie ein kleiner Gebirgssee.

Demnächst folgt eine Holzterasse (wo jetzt die Liegestühle und der Tisch stehen. Ein Teil der Terasse wird über den Teich ragen 

Rund herum wird demnächst noch Kies aufgefüllt.

So das war mal das Grobe...

Kritik und Lobesgesang sind sehr erwünscht! (Letzteres aber eher  )


----------



## katja (28. März 2012)

*AW: Mein Gartenteich oder doch Gebirgssee?*

hallöle 

ich geb dann mal die kritikerin 

mir persönlich wäre dein teich zu naggisch, im wasser, wie außenrum. auch würde ich mich an der gut sichtbaren folie zwischen wasser und steinen stören.
und was ich schier nicht glauben kann.....9000 liter?  unser alter teich kommt mir größer vor und hatte, glaub ich knappe 5000 

aber die koi gefallen mir, sind einfach schöne fische


----------



## Eva-Maria (28. März 2012)

*AW: Mein Gartenteich oder doch Gebirgssee?*

Hi Dennis,
LOB für Deine Idee!
Es dürfen gern noch mehr Pflanzen werden, jetzt geht die Teichpflanz-Zeit los, um den Teich rum kannst schon loslegen 
Die Feldsteine rund um den Teich finde ich ein wenig klobig, da rate ich dringend zu Pflanzen, Pflanzen, Pflanzen.


----------



## RKurzhals (28. März 2012)

*AW: Mein Gartenteich oder doch Gebirgssee?*

Hallo Dennis,
dann will ich mal ein wenig "Lobgesang" anstimmen ! Dein Teich ist gut gelungen, auch der Rand sieht gut aus. Im Gegensatz zu den Frauen sehe ich einige kräftige Pflanzen, und zudem noch einen schönen Filter . Da hast Du Dir wirklich eine schöne Oase gebaut !
Das mit dem kritisierten Rand habe ich auf den ersten Blick gar nicht gesehen ! Es ist freilich Geschmackssache, ob man Teichfolie nur unter Wasser sehen möchte. Aber selbst dafür gibt es Lösungen (z. B. hinter einer Steinreihe die Folie hochschlagen, eine zweite Steinreihe von außen dagegen aufstellen, und dann noch 10 cm Wasser auffüllen).


----------



## Joerg (28. März 2012)

*AW: Mein Gartenteich oder doch Gebirgssee?*

Hi Dennis,
der sieht toll aus. 
Habe ihn ja bisher nur im vorbeifahren mal gesehen. 
Die Folie ist egal an einem Koiteich, da geht es um die Fische, die drin schwimmen.


----------



## Piddel (29. März 2012)

*AW: Mein Gartenteich oder doch Gebirgssee?*

Hi,
dem langen Rohr würde eine Verkleidung z.B. Blumenbeet ringsum gut stehen.
Persönlich würde mich das nackte Rohr stören. Ich mag aber auch keine Kabel im Haus sehen.
Und die bereits erwähnten klobigen Steine könnten durch große Pflanzen  dazwischen (  )  in der Gesamt-Optik unterbrochen werden.
Ein schönes Plätzchen ist es geworden und weiterhin viel Freude am Teich.


----------



## Denniso (29. März 2012)

*AW: Mein Gartenteich oder doch Gebirgssee?*

Hallo !

@Jörg: Kannst ja einfach mal anhalten 

@Piddel: Das nackte Rohr verschwindet demnächst noch unter entweder Holz oder Kies. Jedoch fehlt momentan noch etwas geld 

@All: Die Steine gefallen mir so sehr gut, ein Teil verschwindet aber noch da die Holzterasse rüber geht, somit wirkt es dann nicht mehr so arg...


----------



## Moonlight (30. März 2012)

*AW: Mein Gartenteich oder doch Gebirgssee?*

Hey Dennis,

im Prinzip sieht das mit den Steinen gar nicht so undumm aus (im Moment aber wirklich nackig).
Was Du aber auf jeden Fall machen solltest, sind auch ringsrum, außerhalb des Teiches, unbedingt Pflanzen  setzen. Vorzugsweise welche, die stellenweise über die Stein wachsen und über den Teich ragen.
So was wie einen Schlitzahorn oder eine Art gestreckte Konifere.
Das sieht dann bestimmt mal Hammer aus ...

Mandy


----------



## frido (30. März 2012)

*AW: Mein Gartenteich oder doch Gebirgssee?*

Mir gefällt er auch ganz gut-gerade die großen Granitbrocken und der Bachlauf. Hättest du gesagt, der Teich ist fertig-hätte ich auch noch was zu meckern. Zu wenig Uferbepflanzung etc. Aber da du ja noch eine Baustelle hast, die Terrasse anlegen möchtest und sicher auch noch ein paar Gräser und Stauden setzt-ist der Teich in zwei, drei Jahren wenn alles eingewachsen ist ne echte Perle.


----------



## Denniso (6. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Mein Gartenteich oder doch Gebirgssee?*

Ja ein paar Gräser und Stauden werden auch noch gepflanzt! Wasserpflanzen auch noch. auch noch in den Bach!

desweiteren baue ich noch eine weitere Filtertonne für den Bach an!

Weitere Rückmeldungen sind gerne gelesen!


----------



## Doc (6. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Mein Gartenteich oder doch Gebirgssee?*

Mir gefällt er auch gut. Ein wenig Pflanzen drum herum und schick ist  Wird bestimmt schön 

Hast Du denn den maximal-Pegel schon erreicht? Sieht so aus, als ob da noch ein wenig rein könnte?


----------



## Denniso (6. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Mein Gartenteich oder doch Gebirgssee?*

Hallo Doc!

Danke!

Da geht noch einiges rein, wird auch noch beigefüllt!


----------



## Bertie (16. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Mein Gartenteich oder doch Gebirgssee?*

Also ich find den Teich gut, über Geschmack lässt sich bekanntlich nicht streiten.
Und ausserdem ist er ja noch nicht fertig.
Ps wie du die Filteranlage gebaut hast würde mich im Detail interessieren.

Gruß
Bertz


----------



## Denniso (23. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Mein Gartenteich oder doch Gebirgssee?*

Hallo.

Anbei ein paar neue Fotos des Teiches! Die Terasse ist fertig und die Brücke auch.

Als nächstes erwarte ich nochmal eine Ladung Kies um aufzufüllen.

Bilder sprechen mehr als Tausendworte.


----------



## Denniso (24. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Mein Gartenteich oder doch Gebirgssee?*

Hallo,

Die Brücke bekommt jetzt die Tage nochmal eine Stufe dran damit man leichter hinauf kann.

Desweiteren werde ich den Teil vom Rohr bis zu den Kirschlorbeeren mit Rindenmulch auffüllen und Gräser setzen. 

hinter das Rohr bis zum Bach kommt auch Kies. Das Rohr verschwindet unter einer Holzkonstruktion.

Kommentare sind seeeeehr gerne gesehen, negativ und possitiv!


----------



## Joerg (26. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Mein Gartenteich oder doch Gebirgssee?*

Hi Dennis,
dann haut mal mit dem Kies rein und verschone uns nicht mit Bilder davon. 

Nach meinem Geschmack, könnte die Wasserfläche etwas größer sein.
Ich könntet ja noch mal 50cm aufmauern, dann ist man deutlich dichter am Teich.


----------



## mitch (27. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Mein Gartenteich oder doch Gebirgssee?*

Hallo Dennis,

das ist doch schon mal ein schönes Plätzchen zum relaxen geworden. 



> bis zu den Kirschlorbeeren mit Rindenmulch auffüllen und Gräser setzen


  Idee


----------



## Denniso (27. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Mein Gartenteich oder doch Gebirgssee?*



Joerg schrieb:


> Hi Dennis,
> dann haut mal mit dem Kies rein und verschone uns nicht mit Bilder davon.
> 
> Nach meinem Geschmack, könnte die Wasserfläche etwas größer sein.
> Ich könntet ja noch mal 50cm aufmauern, dann ist man deutlich dichter am Teich.



Hallo Jörg,

Bilder werde ich sicher machen! Aufmauern würde ich auch gerne, jedoch fehlen mir noch die Mauersteine, und das nötige Kleingeld dazu...

Bin ja immer noch dran noch einen Teich zu bauen *hust*...

Heute schonmal ein paar Schubkarren geschoben, morgen nachmittag nochmals. Aber 4Tonnen sind schon was....


----------

